# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  تست های مشتق

## alireza378

سلام 
من سوم ریاضی هستم. معلم حسابانمون مشتق رو 2 هفته ای میشه شروع کرده و الآن آهنگ تغییراته 
امتحان نهایی ها رو که دیدم سوالاش رو نسبتا بلد هستم و تمرین های کتاب رو هم حل کردم
ولی امروز یه نگاهی به کتاب تست حسابان الگو که کار میکردم انداختم کپ کردم
تستهاش خیلی سخت بودن.  :Yahoo (21): 
بخش حد هم هم ارزی و پرتوان رو داره ولی معلممون درس نداد. گفت اینا خارج کتابه شما رفع ابهام رو باید با قضیه فشردگی برید. اگه از هم ارزی استفاده کنید نمره نمیدن
حالا میخوام ببینم سال دیگه که دیفرانسیل داریم مشتق و حد رو از اول میگن؟؟
یا از مشتق سوم رد میشن و از چهارم شروع میکنن ؟
مثلا این تست 1371 رو ببینید اگه میشه توضیح بدید. من مشتق چپ و راست رو فقط بلدم از روی تعریف پیدا کنم که تا میام پیدا کنم آزمون تموم شده  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## amin1441

بستگی به دبیر و مدرستون داره. مطالبی که تو چهارم تدریس میکنن تمام سوم رو کامل پوشش میده ( انواع هم ارزی و بسط تیلور و ...)  (این هایی که تو سوم میخونین هیچی نیست در برابر اونا بعدا میفهمید)
تو این سواله هم برا محاسبه اف پیریم 1 راست اون قدر مطلق رو برمیداری خود عبارت میاد بیرون و برای اف پیریم 1 چپ هم قدر مطلق رو برمیداری قرینه عبارت داخل قدر میاد بیرون بعدشم مشتق میگیری و مقدارشو میزاری و السلام.
(باید از شر اون قدر مطلق خلاص شی دیگه تعیین علامت میکنی و ...)

----------


## Fatemehhhh

پیش دانشگاهی مطالب بیشتری راجع به حد و مشتق می خونید ... خیر دیگه از اول شروع نمیشه ادامشه ... البته اول هر درس یه مروری رو پارسال هست ولی خب مطالب جدید خیلی بیشتره 
اینکه اگه از هم ارزی استفاده کنین نمره نمیدن درسته . کلا سال دیگه روشای خیلی بهتر و باحالتری برای رفع ابهام حدی می فهمین  :Yahoo (4):  
بعد رفع ابهام رو غیر از فشردگی از راه تجزیه هم میشه رفت هااا ...

----------


## mrmm1376

بستگی به معلمتون داره شاید بگه شاید نگه مال ما که پارسال نگفت ( البته رشته ام تجربیه ) ولی توی هر کتابی نگاه میکنم این هوپیتال و هم ارزی رو گفتن به نظرم شما که وقت دارین تابستون خوب این روشا رو یاد بگیرید شاید معلمتون نگفت در مورد سوالی که گفتین هم باید عبارت داخل قدر مطلق رو تعین علامت کنید بعد یه تابع چندضابطه ای (اینجا دو ضابطه ای ) به دست میاد بعد ازش مشتق میگیری و بعد جایگذاری ، هوپیتال و هم ارزی هم نداره بعضی وقتا واقعا راه دیگه ای نداری .

----------


## Phenotype_2

نظرات بقیه رو خوندم و چندان باهاشون موافق نیستم.

بزار مبحث حساب دیفرانسیل از ریاضیات رو واست باز کنم ک چی میگه. حساب دیفرانسیل ترکیبی از سه مبحث بنیادی تر جبر اعداد، جبر مجموعه ها و هندسه اقلدیسیه. اول واست تابع رو ب کمک مفاهیم جبر مجموعه ها تعریف میکنن. مفاهیم مربوط ب تابع همه ریشه در مبحث مجموعه ها داره. ب هر تابع ی گراف ب کمک جبر و دستگاه دکارت هم نسبت داده میشه. مفهوم تابع از مفاهیم اصلی حساب دیفرانسیله. بعدش در تحلیل ی تابع مسائل متفرقه ای پیش میاد. ولی بعضیاشون از بقیه بنیادی ترن. مثلا شیب خط مماس. حد ب عنوان مقدمه ای برای ورود ب مبحث مشتق ک تابعیه ک شیب خط مماس رو ب دست میده معرفی میشه. بعدش مشتق رسما معرفی میشه. خط مماس اطلاعات زیادی از رفتار تابع رو ب دست میده. بعد در مورد اطلاعاتی ک از شیب خط مماس ب صور ضمنی بدست میاد فصلی ب اسم کاربرد مشتق تشکیل میده ک بهینه سازی و رسم گراف تابع و نقاط بحرانی تابع عمده این فصل هستن. بعدش انتگرال ب عنوان مساحت زیر نمودار ی تابع معرفی میشه ک خودش در واقعه از کاربردهای مشتقه. مساحت زیر نمودار تابع (ک بهش انتگرال معین هم میگن) بنا ب دومین قضیه بنیادی حساب دیفرانسیل با ضد مشتقش تابع در ارتباطه. دبیرستان اینجا تموم میشه. توی دانشگاه یاد میگیری چطوری حجم حاصل از دوران منحنی ی تابع یا طول قوص منحنی تابع رو ب کمک مشتق حساب کنی. کل حساب دیفرانسیل در مورد مشتق و کاربردهاشه. مشتق حد خاصی از ی تابعه و تابع ب کمک مجموعه ها تعریف میشه. 

از حساب دیفرانسیل در اینده نترس. اصلا سخت نیست. کسی ک جبر مجموعه ها رو بطور نسبی بدونی، کمی با قوانین جبری اشنا باشه و قضیه تالس هندسه رو بدونه هیچ چیز واسه درک کردن مفهوم تابع و مشتق نداره. اینجا توی حساب با مجموعه استدال های اشنا میشی ک ب کمک مفاهیم مجموعه ها و کمی هندسه مجهزت میکن ب ابزاری قدرت مند در درک جهان. هر چا چیزی تغییر کنه مفهوم مشتق وارد میشه.

و امام راجبه سوال 1371.
اولا ک بهت اطمینان میدم در اینده خیلی سریعتر بشی. یادمه ما کلاسمون حدود 40 نفر بود و 39 و نقر قهرمان مشتق گیری دارشتیم. همه بجز من سریع بودن توی مشتق گیری (هرچند ک بعدها عوض شد قضیه  :Yahoo (4): )
گفتی وقت تموم میشه ن اینکه بلد نباشی حل کنی. خب این نشونه سخت بودن سوال نیست. احتمالا تو کندی و این طبیعیه بخاطر سال سومی بودنت، تازه اشنا شدی با مشتق. حالا من واست توضیحش میدم و مطمینم کاملا میفهمیش.
من درست بعد از خوندن سوال قدر مطلق x-1 رو کالا خط میزنم. چون میدونم شیف خط مماس در نقطه 1 از چپ و راست ب تریب منفی 1 و 1. پس مجموع مشتق های چپ و راست در 1 میشه 0. من میدونم ایکس در رادیکال ایکس در نقطه ای ب طول 1 مشتق پذیره و این ینی مشتق چپ رو راست در نقطه ب طول با هم برابره. برای ماسبه مشتق تابع ایکس در رادیکال ایکس اول ب صورت ایکس ب توان سه دومم مینویسمش. و حالا مشتق در نقطه 1 ب طور واضح ذهنی مشخصه ک میشه سه دومم. این ینی مشتق چپ و راست جمله اول در نقطه ب طول یک میشه 3 و مشتق چپ و راست جمله دوم هم ک صفر بود. پس جواب مسله میشه 3.

خودکار مدادم نمیخاد.
کتاب رو قضایای مشتق رو بخون.

----------


## alireza378

سلام
از همه تون ممنونم. خصوصا مهدی
این چند روزه یکمی بیشتر توی تست های مشتق راه افتادم  :Yahoo (9): 
یه تست مشتق هم دیدم که خیلی باهاش حال کردم. میذارم اینجا شما هم حال کنید  :Yahoo (4): 



 @BlackWhyte

میشه کاربرد تالس در حساب دیفرانسیل و انتگرال رو بگی؟ باید جالب باشه...

----------


## behzad021

> سلام
> از همه تون ممنونم. خصوصا مهدی
> این چند روزه یکمی بیشتر توی تست های مشتق راه افتادم 
> یه تست مشتق هم دیدم که خیلی باهاش حال کردم. میذارم اینجا شما هم حال کنید 
> 
> 
> 
>  @BlackWhyte
> 
> میشه کاربرد تالس در حساب دیفرانسیل و انتگرال رو بگی؟ باید جالب باشه...


سلام
گزینه3؟

----------


## SiLeNcE_

سلام. خسته نباشید دوستان
اگه تو تستی از مشتق عامل صفر کننده قدرمطلق بود، و چپ و راست مشخص نکرده بود. ما باید دوبار مشتق با دوعلامت برای قدر بگیریم و بعد هرکدوم تو گزینه ها بود انتخاب کنیم؟

----------


## M.NABI.Z

> سلام. خسته نباشید دوستان
> اگه تو تستی از مشتق عامل صفر کننده قدرمطلق بود، و چپ و راست مشخص نکرده بود. ما باید دوبار مشتق با دوعلامت برای قدر بگیریم و بعد هرکدوم تو گزینه ها بود انتخاب کنیم؟


به طورکلی اگه بخوایم بگیم اصن مشتق نداره در ریشه‌ی یه عامل مرتبه یک که داخل قدر مطلقه.
چون مشتق چپ و راستش قرینه میشن و برابر نمیشن.
فک میکنم این شرایطو اگه داشته باشه حتمن باید بگه چپ یا راست.
مگر اینکه مرتبش دو به بالا باشه که اون موقع مشتق چه چپ و چه راست صفره.
به نظرم کلی اینجوریه. استثنایی به ذهنم نمیرسع :Yahoo (35): 
سوالشو اگه داری بزار اینجوری بهتر میشه توصبح داد

----------


## SiLeNcE_

و این سوال:


من تجزیه اش میکنم اما عامل صفرکننده نداره.چرا؟؟

----------


## SiLeNcE_

> به طورکلی اگه بخوایم بگیم اصن مشتق نداره در ریشه‌ی یه عامل مرتبه یک که داخل قدر مطلقه.
> چون مشتق چپ و راستش قرینه میشن و برابر نمیشن.
> فک میکنم این شرایطو اگه داشته باشه حتمن باید بگه چپ یا راست.
> مگر اینکه مرتبش دو به بالا باشه که اون موقع مشتق چه چپ و چه راست صفره.
> به نظرم کلی اینجوریه. استثنایی به ذهنم نمیرسع
> سوالشو اگه داری بزار اینجوری بهتر میشه توصبح داد


ممنون بابت جواب

نه. سوال ندارم. یه سوال دیگ بود ک قدر کلا حذف میشد. همینجوری رسید ب ذهنم این مدل

----------


## M.NABI.Z

> و این سوال:
> 
> 
> من تجزیه اش میکنم اما عامل صفرکننده نداره.چرا؟؟


خب الان مشکل این سوال چیه؟

----------


## SiLeNcE_

من ی چیزیو مشکل دارم ک وقتی عامل صفرکننده اصلا وجود نداره باید چیکار کنیم؟باید از همه ی عبارت مشتق بگیریم؟

----------


## SiLeNcE_

> خب الان مشکل این سوال چیه؟



خب...الان از چی مشتق بگیرم؟ 4 رو قرار بدم صفر نمیشه عبارتم.

----------


## va6hid

> خب...الان از چی مشتق بگیرم؟ 4 رو قرار بدم صفر نمیشه عبارتم.


عزیز دلم خب شما الان عاملی که صفر میشد رو از صورت و مخرج حذف کردی . الان 4 بزاری جواب نهایی سوال بدست میاد.

----------


## SiLeNcE_

> عزیز دلم خب شما الان عاملی که صفر میشد رو از صورت و مخرج حذف کردی . الان 4 بزاری جواب نهایی سوال بدست میاد.


ن خب. تو پاسخ خود کتاب از عبارت ک بدست اومده مشتق گرفته بعد 4 رو قرار داده

----------


## M.NABI.Z

اها 
خب اصن عامل صفر کنندا وقتی داشته باشیم میگیم فقط از اون عامل مشتق میگیریم و میزاریم جاش.
ولی همیشه که نقطه‌ی ریشه‌ی عامل صفر کننده رو نمیدن.برا همین مجبوریم از کلش مشتق بگیریم. البته قبلش ساده کردن کمک میکنه.
الان اینجا اول ساده میکنیم تا عبارتمون کسری نشه و مشتق گیری راحت تر. 
گرفتید چی گفتم؟

----------


## va6hid

> ن خب. تو پاسخ خود کتاب از عبارت ک بدست اومده مشتق گرفته بعد 4 رو قرار داده


من اشتباه گفتم ، فکر کردم سوال حد هست  :Y (770): 

دوستمون توضیح دادن  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## SiLeNcE_

> اها 
> خب اصن عامل صفر کنندا وقتی داشته باشیم میگیم فقط از اون عامل مشتق میگیریم و میزاریم جاش.
> ولی همیشه که نقطه‌ی ریشه‌ی عامل صفر کننده رو نمیدن.برا همین مجبوریم از کلش مشتق بگیریم. البته قبلش ساده کردن کمک میکنه.
> الان اینجا اول ساده میکنیم تا عبارتمون کسری نشه و مشتق گیری راحت تر. 
> گرفتید چی گفتم؟



فک کنم فهمیدم. برم ی سوال حل کنم. باز اگ مشکل داشتم مزاحم بشم.

خیییییلی خیلی ممنون

----------


## SiLeNcE_

الان این سواله. من اول مکعب رو باز میکنم بعد دوتا توان زوجو باهم میگیرم. بعد اتحاد مربع میسازم. حالا اینجا رو می مونم. ک عدد 0 رو بدم ب کدوم؟ و کی مشتق بگیرم؟

----------


## SiLeNcE_

> اها 
> خب اصن عامل صفر کنندا وقتی داشته باشیم میگیم فقط از اون عامل مشتق میگیریم و میزاریم جاش.
> ولی همیشه که نقطه‌ی ریشه‌ی عامل صفر کننده رو نمیدن.برا همین مجبوریم از کلش مشتق بگیریم. البته قبلش ساده کردن کمک میکنه.
> الان اینجا اول ساده میکنیم تا عبارتمون کسری نشه و مشتق گیری راحت تر. 
> گرفتید چی گفتم؟



اگ از اول مشتق بگیرم از همشون بدون ساده کردن، اشتباه میشه؟

----------


## SiLeNcE_

> الان این سواله. من اول مکعب رو باز میکنم بعد دوتا توان زوجو باهم میگیرم. بعد اتحاد مربع میسازم. حالا اینجا رو می مونم. ک عدد 0 رو بدم ب کدوم؟ و کی مشتق بگیرم؟



اگ میشه اینم برام توضیح بدید. ممنون میشم

----------


## M.NABI.Z

> اگ از اول مشتق بگیرم از همشون بدون ساده کردن، اشتباه میشه؟


نه مشکلی پیش نمیاد فقط طولانی تر میشه

----------


## SiLeNcE_

> نه مشکلی پیش نمیاد فقط طولانی تر میشه


بعد مگه اینجوری نیست ک اگه عبارات ضرب و تقسیم بود فقط مشتق از صفر کننده اگه مع و منها بود از کل عبارات. درسته؟

----------


## Alir3zaa

> اگ میشه اینم برام توضیح بدید. ممنون میشم


سلام
من اینطوری حل کردم امیدوارم درست باشه
اول توان ها رو یکی کردم که مزدوج بشه. بعد مشتق گرفتم

----------


## SiLeNcE_

> سلام
> من اینطوری حل کردم امیدوارم درست باشه
> اول توان ها رو یکی کردم که مزدوج بشه. بعد مشتق گرفتم



جواب اخرتون درسته. مچکرم.
فقط اون 3 ب توان 2 از کجا اومد. ببخشیدا...

----------


## M.NABI.Z

> الان این سواله. من اول مکعب رو باز میکنم بعد دوتا توان زوجو باهم میگیرم. بعد اتحاد مربع میسازم. حالا اینجا رو می مونم. ک عدد 0 رو بدم ب کدوم؟ و کی مشتق بگیرم؟


خب همه‌ی اینکارا که گفتید فقط ساده کردن و محاسبات قبل از مشتق گیریه.
ینی گفتید اون توان ۳ رو باز میکنم به ۲ و ۱.
حالا اونا که تواناشون دو هست پایه ها در هم ضرب میشه و طبق اتحاد مزدوج میشه عدد ۳ (با توان دو)
ینزی ساده شدش میشه ۹ ضربدر پرانتز اولی با توان یک
درسته؟
اینا همش ساده کردنه. 
بزارید اینجوری بگم. چه مشتق توی نقاط ریشه عامل صفر کننده و چه سایر نقاط بلخره عمل مشتق گیری هست با فرق اینکه توی صفر شونده ها فقط از اون عبارتی که عددمون توش صفر میشه مشتق میگیریم و توش نقطه رو جاگذاری میکنیم و ضرب میکنیم توی بقیه‌ی عبارات که اونا توی  خودشون 
 نقطه جاگذاری شده.
ولی در حالت دوم مث تراکتور از اول تا اخر مشتق میگیریم و بعد جاگذاری در کل حاصل
ولی بلخره ساده کردن توی همه جا هست و قبل مشتق گیری عبارتو کوچولو تر میکنه ظاهرشو

----------


## SiLeNcE_

> سلام
> من اینطوری حل کردم امیدوارم درست باشه
> اول توان ها رو یکی کردم که مزدوج بشه. بعد مشتق گرفتم


چجور تشخیص میدین عدد0 رو ب کدوم عبارت بدین؟

----------


## M.NABI.Z

> بعد مگه اینجوری نیست ک اگه عبارات ضرب و تقسیم بود فقط مشتق از صفر کننده اگه مع و منها بود از کل عبارات. درسته؟


درسته. 
البته اون دوتا عبارت بعل منها هم مثلن ممکنه خودشون ضرب چنتا چیز باشن که ممکنه عامل صفر کننده داشته باشن

----------


## SiLeNcE_

> چجور تشخیص میدین عدد0 رو ب کدوم عبارت بدین؟


فهمیددددددددم :Yahoo (94):

----------


## SiLeNcE_

> سلام
> من اینطوری حل کردم امیدوارم درست باشه
> اول توان ها رو یکی کردم که مزدوج بشه. بعد مشتق گرفتم
> فایل پیوست 78052


مچکرم. فهمیدم

----------


## SiLeNcE_

> درسته. 
> البته اون دوتا عبارت بعل منها هم مثلن ممکنه خودشون ضرب چنتا چیز باشن که ممکنه عامل صفر کننده داشته باشن


حالا اگ بخایم از اول بدون ساده کردن فقط مشتق بگیریم فقط باید ب منها و جمع یا ضرب و تقسیم دقت کنیم. درسته؟

----------


## Alir3zaa

> فایل پیوست 78049
> الان این سواله. من اول مکعب رو باز میکنم بعد دوتا توان زوجو باهم میگیرم. بعد اتحاد مربع میسازم. حالا اینجا رو می مونم. ک عدد 0 رو بدم ب کدوم؟ و کی مشتق بگیرم؟





> جواب اخرتون درسته. مچکرم.
> فقط اون 3 ب توان 2 از کجا اومد. ببخشیدا...


خواهش میکنم
ببینید ما دوتا پرانتز داریم که هر ۲ توان ۲ دارند. خب این پرانتز ها را در هم ضرب میکنیم و توان ۲ را به جوابمون اختصاص میدیم
اون ۳ از اتحاد مزوج اومده
ببینید لطفا:

----------


## SiLeNcE_

از همتون ممنونم. من برم تستارو حل کنم باز اگ جایی  مشکل داشتم مزاحمتون بشم

----------


## SiLeNcE_

این سوال رو مشتقش رو بلد نیستم. اگ توضیح بدید، ممنون میشم.

----------


## sepehrganji

> این سوال رو مشتقش رو بلد نیستم. اگ توضیح بدید، ممنون میشم.


میشه یک جوابش

----------


## Phenotype_2

> این سوال رو مشتقش رو بلد نیستم. اگ توضیح بدید، ممنون میشم.


ب بیان لایبنیتز. ریاضی علم علامتگزاری هاس. اگه از فرایند مشتق گیری ای ک توی حل این مسله استفاده کرد دوستمون چشم بردادی چی میمونه؟ ی مشت علامت. جانشینی علامت ها و ضرب و جمع های سادده. 

بجای اینکه جواب سوال رو بدم، صورت سوال رو توضیح میدم. ی سری تعاریف هست و نماد ها. میدونم باهاشون اشنایی ولی من میخام رسما بهشون توجه کنی.
از تعریف تابع، تابع ی رابطه س ک... ک... بزار اول رابطه رو تعریف کنم.
هر زیر مجموعه از حاضلضرب دکارتی مجموعه a در مجموعه b ی رابطه از a ب b ه


چی دارم میگم؟ همون دوستمون بهتر حل کرد. فرما رو هم ولش کن.

----------


## SiLeNcE_

> ب بیان لایبنیتز. ریاضی علم علامتگزاری هاس. اگه از فرایند مشتق گیری ای ک توی حل این مسله استفاده کرد دوستمون چشم بردادی چی میمونه؟ ی مشت علامت. جانشینی علامت ها و ضرب و جمع های سادده. 
> 
> بجای اینکه جواب سوال رو بدم، صورت سوال رو توضیح میدم. ی سری تعاریف هست و نماد ها. میدونم باهاشون اشنایی ولی من میخام رسما بهشون توجه کنی.
> از تعریف تابع، تابع ی رابطه س ک... ک... بزار اول رابطه رو تعریف کنم.
> هر زیر مجموعه از حاضلضرب دکارتی مجموعه a در مجموعه b ی رابطه از a ب b ه
> 
> 
> چی دارم میگم؟ همون دوستمون بهتر حل کرد. فرما رو هم ولش کن.


میشه جوابتونو کامل کنید؟اگ زحمتی نیست...

----------


## jarvis

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mammad.z


سلام
کاربرد مشتق نسبت به مشتق حجمش زیاده سختیش هم نسبت به مشتق زیاده ؟


قاعدتا اینجوریه چون علاوه بر مشتق گرفتن باید یه کارهای دیگه ای هم بکنی و اون کار ها هم مفهومیه.
البته اگر اهل ریاضی باشی کاربرد مشتق از اون قسمت هاییه که به دل میشینه.*

----------


## SiLeNcE_

> *
> 
> قاعدتا اینجوریه چون علاوه بر مشتق گرفتن باید یه کارهای دیگه ای هم بکنی و اون کار ها هم مفهومیه.
> البته اگر اهل ریاضی باشی کاربرد مشتق از اون قسمت هاییه که به دل میشینه.*


بااجازتون من اضافه کنم ب حرفتون:

قسمت مفهومی کاربرد مشتق (ک جزو مفهومی ترین قسمت های ریاضی هست) :
قسمت نمودار شناسی با ضابطه ی ناقص هست.

----------


## SiLeNcE_

سلام.

----------


## hopluk

45 درجه .
از sin x مشتق می گیرین می شه cos x بعد به cos x صفر می دین چون مقدار شیب رو در نقطه ی  x =0 می خواین . شیب می شه 1 . درست مثل خط y = x می شه و زاویه ی خط y = x با خط y = 0 (محور x)
45 درجه است. 
اگر هم می خواین مطمئن شین : وقتی به cos x صفر دادین و مقدار 1 رو بدست آوردین یعنی شیب m = 1 و         خط y = 0 (محور x) هم m' = 0 است . در فرمول : ('tan a = (m-m') / (1 + mm شیب ها رو قرار بدین . a = 45 درجه.

----------

